# What age for kids



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

What age did you guys start your kids shooting, and how did you introduce them to the sport. My son is 7, soon to be 8 and I want to start hinm shooting this summer with an airsoft gun to teach him how to aim and handle a gun safely.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal to me. I say start them as soon as they show interest in it. We didn't have air soft in my day and I started on a .22short rifle. I have shot it ever since I can remember. The key word is teach. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

I had a BB gun at a very young age...start them as soon as they are responsible enough to learn.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I started with my daughter last year when she was six because she showed an interest. I have a pellet rifle with an adjustable stock that was great for teaching her. She did pretty good too and was putting holes in a milk jug full of water and got a kick out of watching it pee out.

I did the same thing with my first two who are adults now. The haven't continued in gun interest but I hope they have retaining the safety aspect of it.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Like everyone else said, as soon as they show an interest and you can find them something small enough to shoot. I'd start with a pellet rifle because of the better accuracy they afford.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I am going to get an airsoft or real pellet rifle with a scope. It will be easier to learn with a scope over iron sights. He can learn iron sights later. At least a scope will help him become better faster and hopfully keep his interrest in shooting sports.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

220combat said:


> I think I am going to get an airsoft or real pellet rifle with a scope. It will be easier to learn with a scope over iron sights. He can learn iron sights later. At least a scope will help him become better faster and hopfully keep his interrest in shooting sports.


That sounds like fun Dad! :smt023
On a side note I bought a Crossman Co2 pellet pistol a number of years ago and it's a kick in the pants to shoot. I figured out that if you shot down the pop top of a Coke can it would stand the can back up. That little pistol is suprisingly accurate.


----------



## longbow (Mar 1, 2008)

I started shooting an airrifle when I was 14. I think airguns are great for teaching basic safety and marksmanship.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My boy is 9 and I got him a BB/Pellet rifle a couple years ago. This spring I have started teaching him to shoot a 22 pistol (Ruger MK III). I thought about getting one of those little Cricket 22 rifles but I just can't stand them..heh. He really has taken to pistol shooting and is becoming a pretty good shot. He has had groups as small as 3-4 inches at 25 yards.

I have a daughter that I did the same with but she is a teen ager now and don't like to shoot with Dad too much anymore. she's a dead on shot and knows how to take down and clean and lube many of my pistols and rifles. She still likes to tell stories of her shooting but don't do it near as much. 

I always thought teaching them early is great to getting to see a gun as a tool that has to be respected to be used safe. And to understand the rights we have here to keep tools such as these in our home. 

You have not seen entertainment untill you watch a 17 year old girl debate the Second Amendment with little "hippy" kids.:smt082


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

This is me in 1934 with the .22 single shot rifle I got for my 6th birthday in 1932 and my trophy rabbits I took with it.










Didn't get an air rile until later. However, we lived WAY out in the country and, times were different then. I had owned my own horse - retired mare from my Uncle Albert - since I had been four. Only problem was, my mother wouldn't let me use a saddle fearing my getting a foot stuck in a stirrup - bareback riding gives a lot of experience doing "safe" landings.

Times were really different.

:smt1099


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I wasn't allowed a Gun untill I was 10....and that was a BB gun and I had to do alot of convincing to get it.

As far as my kids go...as soon as they show an interest,I'll start teaching.My 12 yr old has no real interest in guns right now...but did mention he would like to learn to shoot someday.My 6yr old has shown an interest for as long as he could talk....so he is a tad bit trickier to handle.Neither one is allowed to handle a real gun,but both have been taught propor handling and safety and do quite well with the airsoft guns I have.

When you get right down to it....It's more up to WHEN my wife and I both agree ,when would be the appropriate time....


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

hawcer said:


> I wasn't allowed a Gun untill I was 10....and that was a BB gun and I had to do alot of convincing to get it.


Reminds me of this clip:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

OJ said:


> This is me in 1934 with the .22 single shot rifle I got for my 6th birthday in 1932 and my trophy rabbits I took with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a few more miles on you than me that's for sure. That picture reminds me of my Grandmothers farm in Clay County Alabama. I spent many a summer there as a boy and sometimes wish I could go back. It's all gone now except for those wonderful memories. Thanks for the spark :smt023


----------

